# 5k foot climb on Bohlman



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I've been trying to figure out some rides that gain elevation quickly. The quickest way to climb 5k feet... 10k feet...

The quickest climbs will have hill repeats. The creative ones won't do the same hills. Any ideas?

Of course hill repeats are boring. But given the recent rains are giving me cabin fever, I had motivation to go out yesterday and enjoy the 60 degreee weather.

This is Bohlman, 3x. It's brutally efficient. 11 miles, 5000 feet if you start from downtown Saratoga. Compact gearing and good brakes required!!

Nice waterfalls!

fc


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

*Alba Rd*

Well, FC, howsabout Alba Rd or Jamison Cr. Rd, they both climb over 2000ft in 4 miles or less.


----------



## scmtnboy (Aug 22, 2006)

We ride over from Santa Cruz and do combinations of Montevina, Soda Springs and Black. Usually only two of them plus the climb over either Mt Charlie or Soquel San Jose. 

You could go up Bohlman then stay on dirt road down Montevina then go up Black and Down Bear Creek, Cross 17 Go out and back Soda Springs and If you were still feeling strong climb back up Montevina and back down Bohlman. That would be 4 different climb without repeating and around 8k feet.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

jms said:


> Well, FC, howsabout Alba Rd or Jamison Cr. Rd, they both climb over 2000ft in 4 miles or less.


I have done neither climb! How far are those two from each other?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

scmtnboy said:


> We ride over from Santa Cruz and do combinations of Montevina, Soda Springs and Black. Usually only two of them plus the climb over either Mt Charlie or Soquel San Jose.
> 
> You could go up Bohlman then stay on dirt road down Montevina then go up Black and Down Bear Creek, Cross 17 Go out and back Soda Springs and If you were still feeling strong climb back up Montevina and back down Bohlman. That would be 4 different climb without repeating and around 8k feet.


Sweet!! I have Steelman cross bike that should be able to punch through that dirt at the end of Bohlman. 

I hear there's dirt too at the end of Soda Springs... but not cross bike friendly.

fc


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

The descent down Montevina on a cross is a blast. 

I miss being in Saratoga with the easy access to Bohlman. I'd thought about doing repeats on it - don't think you'd find an easier access to 5K in climbing in under 5 miles.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I used to go from my work in Los Gatos (Winchester and Hwy 85) over to Hwy 9, then take it up to Pierce Road, over Mt. Eden, and up Montevina to the end. Reverse the route to get home. It ends up being about 35 miles, with 5K of very respectable climbing.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's an interesting ride, Mr. Bill's Nightmare:

http://bushnell.homeip.net/~bill/bike/ride_stories/mr_bills_nightm.1994.05.08.htm

I think it used to be a Sequoia Century option. It hits many of the famous climbs in the SC Mts. He claims 15,000+ ft in 127 miles. I did most of it once as training for the Terrible Two, but ran out of gas after Alba and headed home to Sunnyvale via 9.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Start climbing Alum Rock and then go up Mt. Hamilton road to the top. Given the 2 "dips" in the middle, it's pretty close to 5000 feet of climbing in just over 19 miles (one way). You get a little bonus climbing on the way down. Might not be the fastest 5000 feet, but it gets the job done.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

fc, I like the way you're looping on your Bohlmann repeat. I soooo miss that climb. If you're heading over here and want a guide for Alba/Jamison Creek, say the word.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

I wish I could get up that climb at 200 watts. I assume that was on the triple. You lighter guys are lucky. Id have to be at around 300 watts to move forward. I would think that Harwood to Santa Rosa Ave and loop it would add up pretty quick. But they are much shorter climbs, both are pretty steep though.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

smw said:


> I wish I could get up that climb at 200 watts. I assume that was on the triple. You lighter guys are lucky. Id have to be at around 300 watts to move forward. I would think that Harwood to Santa Rosa Ave and loop it would add up pretty quick. But they are much shorter climbs, both are pretty steep though.


I was on a compact. I was on my lowest gear and my wattage was about 240 to get up at a decent spin.

My wattage is not very high on the steep climbs. Maybe it's cause I'm scared I'll end up on foot.

fc


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

OK, the first part was just getting to the climb. Now I see the climb wattage. So is this any steeper then Sierra Rd? I assume you were on the Steelman then? I sold the Madone last month, so right now I only have doubles. Although I just bought another Tarmac, this one with a compact.:thumbsup: I needed a climbing bike.


----------

